# Dog Crate



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a website with discounted international approved airline plastic dog crates. The best deal I found on a size 700 Sky Kennel crate was from futurepets.com for $169.

It seems crazy to require a crate this size for a 75-80 pound dog but that what Continental is telling me.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

No waaaay, call and talk to someone else at the airline. Sounds as if they want to charge you more and they will for that size crate, plus those crates can only fit on certain planes, they can't get them threw the doors in cargo. If the dog can sit up with barely his ears touching the roof, it shouldn't matter what size crate you have. A 700 is Great Dane/Wolfhound size and rediculous for a Dutchie.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree, Michelle, it's ridiculous. Continental wants 3 inches above the ears for international travel. Even a 700 crate won't give him that.

The want the dog to do gymnastics in the crate. ](*,)


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd call and check with someone else.

We have shipped lots of dogs using Continental and have always been able to use 400s for most females and 500s for males. Though those were all within the US, not international. So maybe the rules are different but then I know dogs brought into the US on other airlines using 400s or 500s, so I still can't imagine needing a 700.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Continental wants 3 inches above the ears for international travel.


What better way to assure concussion and head/spine trauma in times of turbulence....#-o 
Thanks for posting your experiences, I am learning a lot...


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

My 85lb GSD flew from Europe to US in a 500. I'd keep talking to people until I get one with some sense. Flying dogs has become the worst part of having dogs. Copy the airlines policy, find it online and take it with you. If the people try to screw you, throw it at them.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Suttle confirmed Continental is tougher than most any other carrier. The reason I'm using them is it's a 15 hour max. flight plus Continental has no heat embargoes. All the other carriers have heat restrictions and the flights with different airline hubs and lay overs take much longer.

They want 2 inches over the ears for domestic and 3 inches for international travel.

I spoke to 2 agents at the 800 number and to Seattle cargo.

WHAT A PAIN this is turning into.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Mike Suttle confirmed Continental is tougher than most any other carrier. The reason I'm using them is it's a 15 hour max. flight plus Continental has no heat embargoes. All the other carriers have heat restrictions and the flights with different airline hubs and lay overs take much longer.
> 
> They want 2 inches over the ears for domestic and 3 inches for international travel.
> 
> ...


 

You must also remember that Continental does NOT ship dogs as checked bagage like some airlines do. All must go the same rout.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Continental wants 3 inches above the ears for international travel. Even a 700 crate won't give him that.


Tape his ears down. Voila! Smaller crate! 

:wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That would be a good question. Do they treat floppy eared dogs the same as pointy eared dogs? It is the ears or the crown of the head?


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I too have learned much from these threads of yours. So much to keep in mind when shipping a dog, so many different airline regulations. Great resources here.....


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Screw it Lee, just drive down like you were going too, it'll be more fun. A little swine flu, and drug cartels won't scare ya off... will it:grin::wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> You must also remember that Continental does NOT ship dogs as checked bagage like some airlines do. All must go the same rout.


Totally accurate. They all go as cargo.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Screw it Lee, just drive down like you were going too, it'll be more fun. A little swine flu, and drug cartels won't scare ya off... will it:grin::wink:


I won't have to duck bullets in Mexico because I may shoot myself before this is over.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> That would be a good question. Do they treat floppy eared dogs the same as pointy eared dogs? It is the ears or the crown of the head?


I already asked that. It's up to the discretion of the cargo dude at check in. They would not give me a direct answer other that a 700 crate was the largest they could fit on the plane. 

I think that meant they would take the dog without the mandatory ear clearance.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> My 85lb GSD flew from Europe to US in a 500. I'd keep talking to people until I get one with some sense. Flying dogs has become the worst part of having dogs. Copy the airlines policy, find it online and take it with you. If the people try to screw you, throw it at them.


I shipped my 95 pound Rott 2 times with Continental using a 500 crate. It was the same destination 8 and 10 years ago. I don't recall this much BS.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope all works out for you with minimal stress.

I do know of a couple of people that will use surgical glue to tack down Pups ears so the Airlines will take them in the correct size crate.

I can tell you that it IS very true that it depends on the people checking in the dogs for the flight. I have shipped a 65lb adult in as small as a 400 and have friends with Pups that the Airline Natzi wanted in no less than a 500.

It might be a hastle but worth taking the dogs to the Cargo dept and asking them if the crates you have are OK.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Hope all works out for you with minimal stress.
> 
> I do know of a couple of people that will use surgical glue to tack down Pups ears so the Airlines will take them in the correct size crate.
> 
> ...


I definitely would do that but the Seattle airport is 6 hours from here not counting pee breaks. Continental does not fly into Spokane.

Everywhere I turn is another set of roadblocks.

I should probably give in a buy the damn 700 crate.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Ryan's Pet supply has pretty good prices on crates. I don't know how their shipping prices are though. http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/default.asp


----------

